# Black Flies



## Marc (Apr 17, 2006)

They are out in force!

I went road riding today, and I got one in the eye and at least three in the mouth.  One in each ear too.

Deadly little buggers.  They always seem to go in the eye on a screaming downhill when you desparately need to see, and in your mouth on steep climbs when you desperately need to breathe.



And to top things off, I almost had a wasp fly into my helmet vent on my way back home.  Brutal.

Well, not as bad as last year when I had a wasp get caught between my helmet strap and the side of my face and sting me on my cheek bone.  That was a bummer.


----------



## skibum1321 (Apr 17, 2006)

One time when I was out biking last year, I accidentally stepped on a wasp or hornet nest and got stung a bunch of times in the ankle. This all clued me in to the fact that I had a bee sting allergy, as I got really itchy and turned bright red. Needless to say, I got the hell out of there and went to the hospital. Now I'm the cool guy with the epi-pen.


----------

